# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Major: 'Dual Neighbours role is tough'

## Perdita

Scott Major has admitted that it can be difficult to juggle his acting and directing responsibilities on the set of Neighbours.

As well as continuing to star as Lucas Fitzgerald on the Ramsay Street show, the 35-year-old has started doing work behind the camera, taking the helm of some episodes with the help of an existing Neighbours director.

In an interview with Holy Soap, Major confessed: "It's very tough to fit it in with the acting. I'm running from location to location and getting the scene shot and then putting a different hat on and directing a scene.

"It's weird acting in scenes and directing at the same time. But my mentor director is always there in case things fall apart."

Discussing his decision to take on the new role, the actor explained: "I want to do it all. I also do a lot of writing. I write my own plays and put them on, direct and produce them.

"Australia is a very small industry acting-wise. I've been doing it professionally for 21 years and you just have to have more strings to your bow than acting."

Major landed the part of Lucas two years ago. He also previously appeared as the original Darren Stark in 1993.

----------

